# Bullz Audio Power Wire



## Eljosh (Sep 29, 2010)

Is Bullz Audio Power wire any good? Because you can get 100ft of 4gauge for 38 bucks.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

bump i wanna know too.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I dont think so. I think I remember seeing something about it on SMD forum. It's CCA (not necessarily a problem in and of itself) and its also smaller than advertised and alot of jacket. The Cadence power wire on Audiosavings is pretty decent, there's always Knu CCA if your on a budget.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

ok so is this wrong then? SOLD/CLOSED 17 ft of 1/0 gauge

it looks like it'll be the same as knu 1/0 at half the cost...


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I looked at that wire when I went halves on a roll of 4 gauge, wish I had gone BULLZ since the stuff we got wasn't OFC anyways. Please post up some pics if you get some of this wire, the more we have the better


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

to me it looks just a touch smaller, but for the price if its good, its a great deal. im guessing it'll be closer to 2 gauge than 1/0


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

bullz is made by the same company as xscorpion. the shop i worked out was a dealer for xscorpion and lets just say it might not be worth the savings compared to knu if knu is true 1/0. Can someone verify that? their 4 gauge was closer to 8 with super thick jacket. 

unless something has changed.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some of the Bullz 4 gauge and it is no where near 4 gauge. More like 6 gauge if not smaller. I can get some comparison pics tonight when I get home. It's CCA, very light weight and mostly jacket.


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

See post #10 here for yourself.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...speaker-wire-recommendations.html#post1266831

Its not even close.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Knu CCA is most definitely 1/0 if not a little more.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I went for the knu. it was ~70 shipped and i got some 4 gauge terminals with it too. 30 bucks to make sure I get what I need. worth it.


----------



## Astral (Sep 6, 2005)

+1 for Knu, cables have been great, been using them since 2003, gauge as advertised. It's not worth cheaping out on this IMO.


----------



## xxlbeerz (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a hard time laying out the fund for Knu Fleks wire, but one you get it you can see and feel the difference.


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

Weldingsupply.com is a great resource too. But the fuse / fuseholder elsewhere with your RCA's and buy the 100% pure copper wire / lugs there for a bargain. Tough stuff too.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

That bull wire is BULL ****. That is CCA and is usually 1-2 gauges smaller then the normal 100% copper wire. Ontop of that, the grade of it is bad as well. Your 4 gauge ended up being 6 gauge AT BEST to 8 gauge.

Note: 50 ft for $175 of Kolossus Fleks Kable 1/0, tells you how bad that wire is that you found. I'm just glad I found Knukonceptz, without it, I might have bought some stinger wire  .

Their 1/0 pure copper wire is HUGE!!! Fixed ALL voltage drop issues I had. I use to drop to 12.8 to 13.2 volts while driving! Now I can stand still and get 0 drops! Best wire there is.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Btw cca is like a pushup bra. Looks great, but in the end it fails to deliver.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

That Bullz 4ga in the other link looks like GARBAGE. I retract what I said, I'm glad I bough the "IMC Audio" wire.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

starboy869 said:


> Btw cca is like a pushup bra. Looks great, but in the end it fails to deliver.


are you referring to the knu wire as well?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

spl152db said:


> are you referring to the knu wire as well?


No. CCA is fine in the proper applications. I use it in a 1000W daily system w/ no issues. Guys like to dog on it, but the truth is yes it isn't as conductive as OFC, will you see a difference? Probably not. Plus with the Knu CCA its actually a little over sized to compensate for the conductivity issue.


----------



## sjg5359 (Mar 29, 2011)

for the price, may be worth a try


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

sjg5359 said:


> for the price, may be worth a try


if you want super shielded 4 gauge be my guest. I've used the xscorpion version. It is JUNK.


----------



## No One Special (Jan 2, 2008)

Bullz is el cheap-o wire. Regardless of what the actual gauge is, most of the wire is not copper and the strand count is low. Two vary important factors. Good stuff is NEVER cheap. It is not worth a try at the price, just a waste of money.


----------



## sjg5359 (Mar 29, 2011)

Knukonceptz it is


----------



## vscott71 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just bought the Bullz 4 gauge kit. Everyone is right. It is mostly jacket. The "4 gauge" wire is comparable to 6 or 8 gauge. It comes with 20' of 12 gauge speaker wire which is actually comparable to 14-16 gauge wire. It is also mostly jacket. I have bought the knukoncepts kits also, and the knu kits are actually 4 gauge wire and it comes with 14 gauge speaker wire. I have both if you want side by side pics. The knu kit is probably the best bang for the buck. Even the walmart kits are better than the Bullz kit.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

spl152db said:


> ok so is this wrong then? SOLD/CLOSED 17 ft of 1/0 gauge
> 
> it looks like it'll be the same as knu 1/0 at half the cost...


By the looks of it thats more like 4gauge. Last time I used 1/0 gauge wire, I remember it being just as thick as my fingers if not thicker.

ON that pic you can clearly see the guy's fingers are bigger than that wire, and you can also tell the guy is not overweight or anything like that.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Believing Knu's cca is better than other brands' cca when compared to copper is like saying Buck brand knives will leave you better equipped for a gunfight.

Aluminum's elasticity makes it a maintenance issue, its heat cycle range isn't near as good as copper (does anyone take under hood temperature into account?). It's not worth the trouble for the little money saved. The copper cladding might provide some corrosion resistance; but I'd still use some de-ox on those exposed ends.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

vscott71 said:


> I just bought the Bullz 4 gauge kit. Everyone is right. It is mostly jacket. The "4 gauge" wire is comparable to 6 or 8 gauge. It comes with 20' of 12 gauge speaker wire which is actually comparable to 14-16 gauge wire. It is also mostly jacket. I have bought the knukoncepts kits also, and the knu kits are actually 4 gauge wire and it comes with 14 gauge speaker wire. I have both if you want side by side pics. The knu kit is probably the best bang for the buck. Even the walmart kits are better than the Bullz kit.


Well, since mistakes are done, you can always use the Knu's from battery to distribution block then from there you can use the Bullz's to your amp(s). Short run won't affect much.


----------

